# Officially anti-Gurkha



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I purchased a Gurkha sampler off of c-bid it was a double perfecto sampler, and boy am I glad I didn't spend lot of money on these. Gurkha beauty was tasteless, the vintage fell apart 5 minutes into smoking it, titans burn was horrible, I finally got fed up and tossed it. The centurian I gave to a friend, so I can't speak for that one. I should have chose to listen to all the bad feedback on these. This is just my opinion based on what I have purchased above, I know there are plenty of guys who enjoy these and I am not criticising people's positive opinion towards these.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

There have been a couple Gurkha lines that I've enjoyed; Grand Age (Cameroon wrapper), and the Empire series (III, IV, and VI).

I would tend to wonder if all your problem Gurkhas weren't ghost-rolled by the same cigar maker..


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I did the same thing on cbid last summer giving gurkha another try by winning a 5er of black dragon fury, Titan II, double maduro, and triple ligero. The DM and Titan II, were a waste of time. The fury and TL were ok, but nothing I would ever buy more than a 5er of.


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

I normally shy away from Gurkha because of their gimmicky marketing. However, I recently had a Status Maduro gifted to me and it was a decent smoke. Good flavor but one dimensional, 6/10. I went online, saw the $8 to $10 per stick price and moved on.

Did anyone see the latest CI mag for the Black Ops Cigars rolled by Gurkha, price isn't bad but if the cigars are anything like their lighters or cutters - then I'll pass.

I wont say I'm anti Gurkha - I'll smoke em but wont buy them.


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

me and a few of my friends are also anti Gurkha. never had a good one, stopped trying to find out if there are any good ones


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the Gurkha Ghost Angel and after smoking a few bought a box last week, tried a Spec Ops and is was good, tried a 125th Anniversary but the wrapper exploded on me. That's the extent of my Gurkhas.


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sure they have a good line, but if I would've paid the $10 each these supposedly cost I'd be pissed. I think I paid 10 for all four, still too much to pay for what I got.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

WOW!...I have a Ghurka ghost on standby.....I hear a lot of negative things about the brand. Guess I'll see how the one I have smokes!


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Bought the box of Gurkha Ghost Angel tubes during a Padilla event night at my local B&M which has 30% off any cigars purchase during events, box broke down to $4.69 a stick. Good deal.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I wont spend money on this brand


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A month without our Gurkha thread is like a month without beetles...


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a Gurkha Status about 1 month ago which I won from cbid. It tasted absolutely fine. And for two bucks a piece that was a great stick.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i have had a few decent ones. if its a steal i might try one but i typically dont search them out


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I am semi-anti Gurkha. When I first got into cigars 5 years ago, there were so damn many Gurkhas....I couldn't remember which ones I liked and which ones I hated. I'd really like to try a few Gurkhas again to see if I can find a hidden gem to stock in my humidor.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

NuG said:


> I normally shy away from Gurkha because of their gimmicky marketing.


I recently saw a Gurkha ad where a free hunting knife came with a box purchase, so I totally agree with you there.

I've only had the Legend once, and it wasn't bad, nothing to write home about either.


----------



## cigarmanager (Mar 27, 2013)

not a fan of their older lines (which can be found cheap and plentiful online) that being said gurkha _is_ trying to re-invent their image and they have several new B&M only blends I am a fan of the private cellar. several of my friends like the redwitch its not my flavor profile but I have to admit is smokes well and has excellent construction.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've smoked a Centurian and I liked it fine. They retail for 8-10 bucks. Wouldn't pay it.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> A month without our Gurkha thread is like a month without beetles...


:lalala:


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it says quite a bit about a brand if "it was only 2 bucks on cbid so that makes it worthwhile." If a brand can't be purchased at or near its true retail price and be considered a good investment then it's a terrible cigar. 

If you have to purchase an item at a quarter of its cost to be decent then it's not presenting a real value. 

I dont think you often hear people say," man that padron was great because I got it for 2 dollars. Any more than that and I'd just have to pass. Great smoke for 2 bucks tho!"


Anyone?


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i kinda think along the same lines. risk vs reward.



Maluther45 said:


> I think it says quite a bit about a brand if "it was only 2 bucks on cbid so that makes it worthwhile." If a brand can't be purchased at or near its true retail price and be considered a good investment then it's a terrible cigar.
> 
> If you have to purchase an item at a quarter of its cost to be decent then it's not presenting a real value.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I've had two Gurkha cigars and I won't have a third. No thanks. Too many other quality cigars to select from.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I think part of the Gurkha Problem is that there are soooooooo many friggin' Gurkha cigar frontmarks out there that the cheap shit ones really burn the whole brand. Plus, promoting yourself as the Rolls Royce of cigars, but selling cheap sticks to the big catalog warehouses, really confuses to cigar consumer. Do you make High-end cigars, or yard 'gars? If both, then how are we supposed to tell the difference between the two?

I would love for Kai to spend as much, or more, attention to the cigar craft as he does the packaging and promotions. There have been a few good Gurkhas out there, the big problem is they tend to be camouflaged among the hordes of mediocre Gurkhas. Who wants to pay to hunt through the entire collection to find a handful of favorites?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm going to piggyback on what Jimbob said. If Gurkha did a better job distinguishing their primo lines from their yard gars, I might be tempted to try some more.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I won't buy anything with an overly ornate band unless it comes very well recommended. Gurkhas tend to fall in this category 
I have a sort of visceral rejection of what I perceive as "too much marketing, not enough value."
That having been said, I really like the Park Avenues for a $2-$3 stick. A co-worker turned me on to these.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

the only Gurkha that I've enjoyed was the Centurian. I paid $3 for it on cbid and it was AWESOME!!!! However, this was a while ago, and i'm sure Gurkha has realized the error of their ways and manage to make that line crap also.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

I enjoy the entertainment value of the ad copy from the big online sellers.

SAVE $550 ON A BUNDLE OF 10!!! BUY THEM NOW FOR ONLY $35! REGULAR PRICE $585! HURRY!!!

Seriously?


----------



## quaker (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had problems with Gurka's as well. Also had 2 different samplers purchased at 2 differnt times ON AJ's samplers from CI. I just decided there are too many good cigars on the market to purchase crap.


----------



## Thedroller (Mar 12, 2013)

+ one


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Saint Jimbob said:


> I think part of the Gurkha Problem is that there are soooooooo many friggin' Gurkha cigar frontmarks out there that the cheap shit ones really burn the whole brand. Plus, promoting yourself as the Rolls Royce of cigars, but selling cheap sticks to the big catalog warehouses, really confuses to cigar consumer. Do you make High-end cigars, or yard 'gars? If both, then how are we supposed to tell the difference between the two?
> 
> I would love for Kai to spend as much, or more, attention to the cigar craft as he does the packaging and promotions. There have been a few good Gurkhas out there, the big problem is they tend to be camouflaged among the hordes of mediocre Gurkhas. Who wants to pay to hunt through the entire collection to find a handful of favorites?


This is pretty much it, for the execption of this little tidbit...


> I would love for Kai to spend as much, or more, attention to the cigar craft as he does the packaging and promotions.


I don't believe that one goes with the other neccessarily...

And, as a poster mentioned above, Gurkha is doing some image makeovers. It will take a little time to weed out the garden, but if they stick to their plan like they have, you'll see it soon.

It's gotta be hard to turn down those big checks from the online guys, but to save your image you have to, in their case anyway.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I think there's a world of difference between the cigars Gurkha makes primarily for B&Ms and those that are rolled mostly for the catalog shops like CI.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

ghe said:


> I think there's a world of difference between the cigars Gurkha makes primarily for B&Ms and those that are rolled mostly for the catalog shops like CI.


I agree with that as well... The line however is blurred for most smokers on which is which. *THAT* is where Gurkha has gotten themselves in trouble with some of these guys.


----------



## VinceZ (Feb 13, 2013)

I just received a sampler, I never had one yet. they're sitting in my humidor. Are these bad smokes?


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Gurkha Gurkha Gurkha. Never has there been a brand that incites as much rancor as Gurkha. It is simply such an easy brand to hate. They tote themselves as the end all be all of cigars and deliver a decidedly sub par product. My first (and last) Gurkha experience was a cedar wrapped monster (I forget the exact line maybe the Beast - this goes back like 5 years ago) when I first started smoking. It looked impressive and I was expecting an impressive stick was supposed to be a bargain at $10. In fact, if they were giving it away it would have been overpriced. After that I stumbled across a lot of the anti Gurkha sentiment online and wholeheartedly joined in. I am interested to hear that they provide B&Ms with a less inferior (is that the right term) smoke than the dozens of lines littering the online retailers pages.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

When I was a drinker, I was soooo drunk one night I smoked one of my dog's butt rockets. 

It was better than any Gurkha I have smoked. Seriously.

Couch


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Couch_Incident said:


> When I was a drinker, I was soooo drunk one night I smoked one of my dog's butt rockets.
> 
> It was better than any Gurkha I have smoked. Seriously.
> 
> Couch


That's pretty drunk...


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Couch_Incident said:


> When I was a drinker, I was soooo drunk one night I smoked one of my dog's butt rockets.
> 
> It was better than any Gurkha I have smoked. Seriously.
> 
> Couch


But what did you pair it with?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

cysquatch said:


> The centurian I gave to a friend, so I can't speak for that one.


That is the only one of the 10,342 lines I've found to be worth a damn taste wise, but the construction on them still sucks so you didn't miss too much IMO.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

VinceZ said:


> I just received a sampler, I never had one yet. they're sitting in my humidor. Are these bad smokes?


Smoke one and decide for yourself.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

D307P said:


> But what did you pair it with?


Rot gut vodka. Chilled in the freezer. I was a professional.



Couch


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Good for you my friend, now, not then.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

D307P said:


> Good for you my friend, now, not then.


I was sober when I smoked the Gurkha. I still make bad decisions.

Ha!

Couch


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

Saint Jimbob said:


> I think part of the Gurkha Problem is that there are soooooooo many friggin' Gurkha cigar frontmarks out there that the cheap shit ones really burn the whole brand. Plus, promoting yourself as the Rolls Royce of cigars, but selling cheap sticks to the big catalog warehouses, really confuses to cigar consumer. Do you make High-end cigars, or yard 'gars? If both, then how are we supposed to tell the difference between the two?


i agree. I've always assumed that that's why other manufacturers use completely different packaging and brand names for their premium, mid range, and budget lines. It only makes sense that given the nature of the product, that even a premium cigar factory will also put out mid-range and budget stuff, so i don't fault any manufacturer for that. But you're right, it seems like a good idea to have clear lines drawn between the cigars you rolled with your top-shelf leaf and best rollers, and the ones you rolled with whatever didn't make that initial cut.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

To each there own, but I won't smoke anymore. Got a cheap sampler of them from the devil site when I started this summer and tried three. Didn't like them. Consistently poor construction (two wrappers basically split) and tasted like cardboard and grass. Gave them to a buddy who likes whatever and he liked 'em. Go figure. They have their defenders and I've seen a good number of guys snag them in the b/m near me. Those are a bit different than what you get online, but I know the store makes good money on their Gurkha stock. They sell well. 

The crux of the question coming late is can they actually make a decent product? I guess. A broken clock is right twice a day as well. They try enough, something has to be ok right? I think the brand itself is also beyond repair. They are what they are and I don't think they can morph. They sell a ton of stuff, but the brand is seen as junk by a lot of the high end consumer. If they want to improve they probably need to do a separate sub brand or relaunch with a new brand name.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anybody tried the Gurkha Cellar Reserve? THAT is a damn fine cigar. I neither like nor dislike the Gurkha brand. I've tried numerous and many of them and I can't say I really hated any of them. Maybe with a few I was less than impressed. But you should try their Cellar Reserve. It made the No.1 cigar in ratings in Cigar Journal magazine (which used to be called European Cigar-Cult Journal) and it is still billingual. They are international, based in Germany, and they have regular access to beloved Cubans, so it's not like these are easily impressed folks who don't know their smokes. Just sayin'...


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

First of all I would like to thank all of you who knock the Gurkha line in general. You will never know how much you have saved me by keeping the prices down on cbid. However, you are not doing your job as well as you use too. I have noticed the bids are getting higher and higher. Sure must be a lot of dummies out there (like me) that enjoy the hype, marketing, quality and flavor of a number of Gurkha's.
Have any of you "Na Sayers" tried any of these:
Black Dragon
Blue Steel
Evil
Grand Age
Genghis Khan
And my two favorites, Ancient Warrior and Crest that can both be had for $2 a pop on cbid.
You really should try a Cellar Reserve and 125th Anniversary.

Back to work you *Gurkha Knockers*, I appreciate your efforts to save me a bundle.:whoo:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Coasty said:


> First of all I would like to thank all of you who knock the Gurkha line in general. You will never know how much you have saved me by keeping the prices down on cbid. However, you are not doing your job as well as you use too. I have noticed the bids are getting higher and higher. Sure must be a lot of dummies out there (like me) that enjoy the hype, marketing, quality and flavor of a number of Gurkha's.
> Have any of you "Na Sayers" tried any of these:
> Black Dragon
> Blue Steel
> ...


I have a very small don't buy list that I have... and I find it funny the top of your list is at the top of my don't buy list (no pun intended) 

*Don't buy*
Gurkha Black Dragon
La Aurora FLOR Fina Seleccion Especial
Habano vintage 2002
AJ Fernandez Overruns

Personally I try to avoid some of these brands that I know are just controversial maybe if I was at a B&M or if someone PIF's me a Ghurka I may try it if I haven't already tried it but so far  . I can't justify spending 1 dollar on a cigar I won't like so I take alot of time to research the profiles, and opinions of a vast portion of online reviewers, forums, friends etc before I really jump on a cigar... I can't waste space on stuff like that... Even if I had a walk in humidor I wouldn't want to waste space on cigars I dislike the only way I would is if they had a certain "collectability"...

I am going to be honest here... I believe there has to be standards in atleast construction and basic flavor for example the Habano vintage 2002 failed miserably so did the La Aurora FLOR Fina Seleccion Especial
to even achieve construction quality but the AJ Fernandez did but tastes like crap just crap hay and grass well if I want to smoke hay and grass I know a much cheaper source... I believe people smoke what they like, but at the same time I am not smoking cigars especially pricier cigars just for nicotine or so I can smoke cigars..

My rant ( non Gurkha, infused )
I am smoking premiums for a desired level of quality and I think infused cigars are blasphemy and an attempt by an industry picking up the wind fall by the cigerette industries hard times and regulations really to get none smokers and appeal to the younger crowds which I can understand capitalism but they are also going to get the whole hand rolled industry regulated by the FDA ( no pun or animosity towards those manufacturers who make infused cigars ) that is just my opinion about it... If I wanted to smoke an infused cigar I would go get some flavor and put them on the AJ Fernandez  or some crap flavorless cigars they sell the flavoring online and you can make your own batches of stuff etc.. Just doesn't sit well with me once again this is my opinion....


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

My reference above is to the AJ overruns specifically not the entire line of the manufacturer... I have madd respect for the manufacturers etc of these cigars and I understand the requirement to diversify and tap markets etc especially when you are looking at growing a market that is already under attack...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

First things first: Gurkha is one of the top brands out there, period. People love them and buy them hand over fist. Secondly, Gurkha is currently going through a major housecleaning. They've finally figured out what a terrible reputation they have not only with the 1%ers, but within the industry in general. The only Gurkha I'll smoke is the Cellar Reserve. I've smoked a few others, but just can't get by the poor construction and flavorless funkiness. It has *ALWAYS* been my position that if you like it then smoke it. if that's your cup of tea then drink up!


----------



## mrdowntown (Feb 3, 2013)

I had actually bought the gurkha grab bag on ci and me being the nut I am had to check the single price on some of em. To be honest the cheaper ones were better ei blue steel. Am I anti gurkha no, but the so called expensive ones were blah and the cheaper one IMHO where just better all around.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

The hype got me a few years ago and I went a little crazy on the Devil site picking up various Gurkhas. What a mistake. A few were good but most were sub-par. Got rid of all remaining so I have been Gurkha-free for some time. I understand that some people like them and that's great for them but Gurkhas are not for me. Too many much better smokes out there.


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree with Capttrips,

Smoke what you like.

However...

I still find it funny Coasty that you remark about cheap prices on cbid for the ghurks. Would you still enjoy them paying full msrp?

I don't need a cbid deal to enjoy padron's, AFs, LPs and many other brands (its nice to catch a deal though I agree!).

I'm honestly curious because I haven't heard a single positive remark about ghurka that doesn't include cbid or some kind of deal where you don't pay full retail.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Maluther45 said:


> ...I still find it funny Coasty that you remark about cheap prices on cbid for the ghurks. Would you still enjoy them paying full msrp?
> 
> I don't need a cbid deal to enjoy padron's, AFs, LPs and many other brands (its nice to catch a deal though I agree!).
> 
> I'm honestly curious because I haven't heard a single positive remark about ghurka that doesn't include cbid or some kind of deal where you don't pay full retail.


That's because the MSRP on most Gurkhas are just part of the marketing, the myth. They aren't real. Anyone but a moron can get (nearly?) any Ghurka for a fraction of their MSRP. The company publishes those MSRPs so that retailers can offer "HUGE DISCOUNTS" and still make big money. Paying MSRP for a Gurkha is whack (like crack)!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> That's because the MSRP on most Gurkhas are just part of the marketing, the myth. They aren't real. Anyone but a moron can get (nearly?) any Ghurka for a fraction of their MSRP. The company publishes those MSRPs so that retailers can offer "HUGE DISCOUNTS" and still make big money. Paying MSRP for a Gurkha is whack (like crack)!


See to me that is just wrong and now knowing that am avoiding Gurkha altogether which I already was because of the MSRP vs other cigars in those MSRP range...


----------



## cysquatch (Feb 27, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> See to me that is just wrong and now knowing that am avoiding Gurkha altogether which I already was because of the MSRP vs other cigars in those MSRP range...


+1 when I bought the original sampler and god the receipt from cbid and it showed an MSRP of something like $100.00 for 4 cigars that I paid $10 for is just rediculous. I had to laugh.


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

I understand why they do it, but that only further proves the point. If you look at the msrp and its out of line for the product and you wouldn't pay it...

Unless every Ghurka fan is simply stating Ghurka is the best 2 dollar cigar on the market? If so, then I guess we can lay off Ghurka and let them be the kings of the cheap cigars. Hell I love a good cheap cigar I can smoke while I mow the yard and not feel bad if I drop it and have to toss it early.


Nothing wrong with cheap cigars IMO.


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

I just tried to smoke my first Gurkha, it was a gurkha status. The draw was ridiculously tight. Rolled around in my fingers trying to loosen it up to no end. I gave up after 10 minutes. I have more of these coming hopefully they will be rolled better. If not at least i didnt spend much if i give up on them.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

I read elsewhere that, in the last month or so, the President and CEO of Gurkha (same guy) resigned to "pursue other interests." Maybe Gurkha will be making some changes in its approach to making and selling cigars soon? Personally I have not tried one but hearing the comments above I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

horton21 said:


> I read elsewhere that, in the last month or so, the President and CEO of Gurkha (same guy) resigned to "pursue other interests." Maybe Gurkha will be making some changes in its approach to making and selling cigars soon? Personally I have not tried one but hearing the comments above I'm not in any hurry.


Gary Hyams is president and Ceo per a 2011 article. Thats all I can find on it. I'd be interested to know if anyone knows a better place for cigar news than google.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Half Wheel posted this: 


News: Gary Hyams Resigns at Gurkha


Posted by Brooks Whittington and Charlie Minato on Friday, March 29, 2013 · 4 Comments 

After nearly two years as president and CEO of Gurkha Cigar Group, industry veteran Gary Hyams has resigned. Hyams was appointed to the position in June of 2011 after spending four years as chairman of CAO. Earlier this month, Hyams resigned in order to pursue other interests.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Maluther45 said:


> Gary Hyams is president and Ceo per a 2011 article. Thats all I can find on it. I'd be interested to know if anyone knows a better place for cigar news than google.


That's the guy who left. I saw the article on halfwheel dot com


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hopefully in the next few years they repair their image.

I read an article saying they're well respected in the cigar industry and among the best of the best for cigars. I really had to giggle because every review I read for their stuff is pretty bad or mediocre at best.

Hopefully they can change that. If they're actually admitting it and trying it then that's a start!


----------

